# Netflix Connection Problems In Alpha 2



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I have been having problem connecting to Netflix with Alpha 2. I am using version 1.4.1 which is suppose to be working which is an older version than the current version of 1.5.1. I can get to the search screen for about 2 seconds before the following message is displayed

*"There is a problem connecting to Netflix. Please try again later (13000)." <OK>*

Anyone else experiencing this issue and is the CM team aware of this?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

ericdabbs said:


> I have been having problem connecting to Netflix with Alpha 2. I am using version 1.4.1 which is suppose to be working which is an older version than the current version of 1.5.1. I can get to the search screen for about 2 seconds before the following message is displayed
> 
> "There is a problem connecting to Netflix. Please try again later (13000)." <OK>
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this issue and is the CM team aware of this?


Current market version of Netflix works fine....


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Current market version of Netflix works fine....


I agree, just use the new version.


----------



## ericdabbs (Aug 25, 2011)

I am still running into the connection issues with the latest Netflix version. Anyone else experience the same connection error that I listed above?

I am wondering if my TP is linked to my Photon and since I had the Netflix app opened and did not force close it, maybe its thinking I am trying to access 2 instances of Netflix? The only reason why I suggested this is because when I installed Android to the TP, it grabbed my wallpaper and some apps from my Photon.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Uninstall, reboot, reinstall and try again.


----------

